

WASD now has a full set of vim keycaps - petepete
http://support.wasdkeyboards.com/customer/portal/articles/1973584-vim-layout

======
axg
"After being awkwardly confused on how to even exit the program (pro-tip: it's
:q!), they're left scarred for life after what Vim did to them, how dare a
program force prerequisite knowledge on how to do simple operations like open
or save a file!"

Exactly my first experience with Vim

------
melling
How do WASD keyboards compare to Das, for example.

[http://www.daskeyboard.com/](http://www.daskeyboard.com/)

It's reall hard to decide which keyboard to buy because you can't test them in
stores.

~~~
falcolas
Same switches, so they will feel similarly.

~~~
melling
Aren't they switching to a Cherry clone?

[http://greetech.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-221165431/GT...](http://greetech.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-221165431/GT02.html)

